# Gun maker's exploding rifle leaves trail of injured hunters



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/gun-makers-exploding-rifle-leaves-183639208.html

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/lawy...-knew-explosion-prone-180953803--finance.html


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I see several factors at work. First, Savage Arms is owned by a conglomerate that is otherwise not firearms related. Which is probably why Savage did not recall all of those guns. [In a similar situation, I am reasonably sure that Ruger, a firearms-only company, would have done the recall early on.] The government "watchdog" agency that normally forces recalls of dangerously defective manufactured goods has in the past been persuaded by its anti-gun leadership to make overzealous and unsubstantiated demands on the firearms industry. This result: it caused courts to issue decisions restraining the effects of that prejudice. This restraint prevented the agency from putting pressure on Savage when that action was actually prudent.

So, guns blow up, and people get injured. Not much happens in isolation in this world; actions cause ripples in the ether.


----------

